# subdye ink or pigment ink ?



## TVS (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi to all again, got another few questions to ask.
I have the Epson D88 which is the dura brite ultra system so its a pigment ink system.
I know lots use the dura brite printers for heat press like myself for t-shirt printing ect but which type ink is the best to use to save
money, but i stillw ant to have good quality prints.
Is sublimation ink the same as pigment ink ? or is it pigment ink ?
Just i`ve noticed a few people saying they use pigment on Sofstretch transfer paper, on a 100% cotton ect ?
What i would like to know is which ink is the best and cheapest to use ?
Here in the UK it costs me 63 pounds for the normal 4 ink refill carterages.
I use the heat press for t-shirts and tops ect, and also have a cup press system, so can i use one ink for all ? or can i use one type
of ink for t-shirts and one for cups and plates ect.
Its some what confuseing, but if the ink that comes in the printer say the espon d88 is already pigment ink, can this be printed onto
the special papper then used via the heat press to put on t-shirts ? as its a lot cheaper for the dura brite printer ink than it is for
the dye sublimation ink.
Thanks again for any help.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

you should read the thread on dye sub here in the forum...but short answer...sublimation ink IS NOT the same as pigment ink...they are two entirely different inks and switching between inks is not a good idea...wastes ink and you get mixed results.. I think that the best dye sub ink in Europe is probably Rotech..but it is now owned by Sawgrass


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

If you are going to print on cups/mugs, plates and other hard goods then you need to use sublimation ink. You said you'd like to use the same ink for shirts and hard goods then you need to look into a new transfer paper for inkjet that works with sublimation ink for 100% cotton or cotton blend. Kisscut is available in UK which is self weeding and a Chinese brand that uses the same technology. Otherwise you have to use high polyester content shirts. Preferably 100% polyester.

Both sublimation ink and 100% polyester shirts cost a lot more than pigmented ink and 100% cotton or cotton blend shirt respectively. But if you want the best of both worlds then I suggest that you look into Kisscut or Chinese transfer and keep the sublimation ink system so that you can also do hard goods.


----------



## TVS (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks Charles and luis.
Well i have decided to go the both ways, with the help of the reading posts on the forum and from members like kelly ect i`ve learned a lot in the way i have chosen to go.
Like you say luis, the Rotech is what i`m useing for the cups and hard surfeses to print with, as tests that i`ve done useing this is great and very clear.
I have a all in one printer which is a epson DX8450 and is also a dura brite ultra printer like the epson D88 i have and use for the cups and hard surfeses dye subli printing.
But i`m going to use the DX all in one system to print with the use of the pigment ink, as learned that i can print on 100% cotton useing this, so have decided that one printer will be used for the dye sulbli ink printing and the other for the pigment printing, that way i cna have the best of both worlds 
Ordered my pigment ink for just over 40 pounds and its the full cis bulk system and comes pre filled with 100ml of the pigment ink, so very happy, as one refill container of the dye subli ink will cost me that.
Thanks for the info and help, also do u know were i coulf buy this Kisscut papper you mention ? as i just have two types of papper here which is 120gsm and 230gsm and the higher one the 230 is great and gives real clear prints when printing on mugs and cups ect.

Jim


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

TVS said:


> Thanks Charles and luis.
> Well i have decided to go the both ways, with the help of the reading posts on the forum and from members like kelly ect i`ve learned a lot in the way i have chosen to go.
> Like you say luis, the Rotech is what i`m useing for the cups and hard surfeses to print with, as tests that i`ve done useing this is great and very clear.
> I have a all in one printer which is a epson DX8450 and is also a dura brite ultra printer like the epson D88 i have and use for the cups and hard surfeses dye subli printing.
> ...


You made a wise decision. Here is the link to Kisscut: KISSGOODBYETOCUTTING

Good luck.


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

Luis is right, me i do both i have 3 printer 1 laser for bulk order and 2 epson for pigment and sublimation. I used the pigment in opaque paper and sublimation for mugs,necktie, and shirt.
heres the link about selfweeding paper

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t38357.html


----------



## TVS (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks Luis and ROQ
I`m learning for the best on the best and most informative site on the net and am very greatfull 
When i worked out the printing and ink costs i thought it would be best to go this way and use two seperate printers as it make a lot of sence and not to mention save you a lot of money.
Yes this business is about quality of goods for the customers and such, but to run a good business you have to add in all the costs involved, like down to the smallest things that dont cost much like the cup heat tap.
Do all this as i`m learning and look for a good supplyer in the items you are going to sell and preferbly local to you and you will save even more.
I`m learning as i go and when your new to it all, it does seem some what daunting to jump in, but thinking about all the costs is and should be the 1st major thing you think about.
I myself jumped in head first but am lucky that i joined here and learned quick with the help of all you members. 
I`ve found a local holesaller that sells cups and mugs and such only 5 miles from me and i`m off to them in a few mins to have a look and buy some goods.
Thanks again to all for their help i`am very greatfull.

Jim


----------



## tay305 (Aug 7, 2008)

can some one please help me 
i need to know if i could use pigment ink on cup and plate. is there any special type of paper if it could be used. 
also could i use pigment ink on pendents for chains
also please does any one know where could i buy sublimation ink for epson c120 cheap
thank you all you are always so help full. 
i


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

You can only used sublimation ink and lazer toner on mugs and plate or any hard surface. You can buy cheaper sublimation ink on china but not here in US.


----------



## mrfrost (Oct 21, 2008)

so do you need to use different ink for mugs and t shirts?

i havent got to grips with what all the differences between the inks are yet. id like to print clothing with sublimation and do mugs as well.. can i do that with the same ink?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

yes you can use the same ink for both garments and mugs BUT....you need sublimation ink (and usually an Epson printer) and for garments you need to press on 100% polyester and only in white or light pastels..will not work on dark material

Do a search on the forum and there are a lot of posts on just what sublimation is and how it works


----------



## mrfrost (Oct 21, 2008)

thank you

i have an epson printer but im trying to figure out what ink is best for my needs


----------

